# Gros problème iMAC G3 600Mhz



## caue (30 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède dans le réseaux informatique un iMac G3 600Mhz. Il a démontrer des signes de faiblesses. 
Cela fait 3 ans que nous l'avons et j'ai déjà chagé la pile de l'horloge 4 fois. 
Lorsque l'horloge est déréglée elle affiche une date 01/01/1904. De ce fait pas de choses ne fonctionne pas bien. Oui l'ordi est perdu dans les dates et certaines extension se mettent en carafe.

Cela dit il tourne bien lorsque celle ci est bien réglée. (date et heure sur le réseaux).

Mais voila que la semaine dernière il s'est éteint d'un seul coup. Je le boote avec le cd de restauration. Il démarre mais ne trouve plus le dusque dur.
Après quelques manip et beaucoup de patience, (même l'utilitaire de disque ne le voyez pas), j'air éussi grace à un utilitaire (sos disque, je crois) à réinitialiser le disque dur.

Je réinstalle, et maintenant au démarrage l'icone affiche un point d'interrogation, puis démarre correctement. J'en profite pour installer divers logiciel (office, Xpress, illustrator,..)
Au redémarrage, un message avec une bombe apparait. Si ce n'est pas le cas c'est un point d'interrogation au beau milieu de l'écran.

J'en ai déduis que cela provenait certainement du disque dur. Mais je n'ai pas assez de connaissance en matériel pour retrouver un disuqe dur neuf pour le remplacer.

Caractéristique iMAc
G3 600 Mhz idrive
128 Mo de ram
DD Maxtor Ultra ATA
Graveur DVD

Pouvez me donner un disque compatible et m'y retrouver dans les différentes norme IDE/ATA/SATA/SSCI etc...

Merci.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

N'importe quel disque ata100/133 de moins de 128Go, et en démontant profites-en pour rester le PMU (un bouton a côté de la pile à ne presser qu'une fois)


----------



## caue (30 Septembre 2005)

Oula!
Je suis impressionné du délai de réponse. Merci superMAClou -oui, je sais supermoquette =saint Maclou= MAC lou (c'est un peu gros!)-

En tout cas la norme Ultra ATA fait parti de la norme ATA c'est ça?
Peut tu m'en dire plus sur le PMU ou il faut appuyer une seule fois. Fonction, pourquoi, à quoi ça sert.

Merci


----------



## JPTK (30 Septembre 2005)

Genre ça ou ça, profites-en aussi pour mettre de la ram, une barrette de 512 mo et puis tu installes OSX panther ou tiger, ça tourne très bien dessus, l'imac 600 mhz est une bonne machine, tu vas plus reconnaître ton mac.

Pour la pile, faut savoir quand même que le mac est censé être toujours sur secteur sinon la pile se décharge, on est pas censé coupé la multiprise ou le débrancher tout le temps


----------



## caue (30 Septembre 2005)

Ok, je comprend pas pourquoi le disque dur soit mort. Je penche donc pour un problème d'horloge. Comme vu dans un topic précédent:



> il faudra voir la pile interne , l'enlever, la tester (3.6 V),la réinstaller, réinitialiser le PMU sur la carte-mère (démontage facile) et zapper la PRAM au redémarrage (tu appuies ensemble alt, pomme, P et R en appuyant le bouton d'allumage). Au bout du 4ème GONG tu relâches et tu attends.



Mais pourquoi cette sanaté pile se décharge!!!! Mon mac est pourtant branché en permanence à une prise!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

à cause du PMU


----------



## JPTK (30 Septembre 2005)

caue a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je comprend pas pourquoi le disque dur soit mort.



*Est* mort   

Mais tu sais les disc durs, c'est comme les entreprises, comme les gens, certains naissent et d'autres meurent, c'est la vie et pour les DD, la mortalité est plutôt élevé.


----------



## caue (30 Septembre 2005)

je viens de le démonter, il est ou le PMU?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

Tu vois le cable bleu ? au niveau du scotch blanc qui l'attache aux cables gris.


----------



## caue (30 Septembre 2005)

arf c'est un bouton dessous? il faut le savoir....

Bon, j'appuie un seule fois.
J'ai testé la pile elle fait 1.86V


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

Il a pas la gueule d'un bouton ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

The battery should read 3.3 volts to 3.7 volts. If it&#8217;s lower than 3.2 volts, replace the battery and reset the PMU chip.


----------



## caue (30 Septembre 2005)

Disons que je ne m'attendais pas à ça. Je changerais la pile et je ferais donc un reset sur le PMU. Dois je le faire sous tension?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

Non, hors tensoin, enlève le cable d'alim


----------



## caue (30 Septembre 2005)

Quelques nouvelles de la manip.

Bon, je viens de faire comme vous m'avez dit. Je n'ai pas changer la pile (j'en ai pas sous la main). J'ai zappé la PRAM.

Il démarre. Pas à l'heure, certe mais il démarre. Franchement vous êtes des tops les gars. Encore merci.

Bon prochaine étape le faire migrer vers OS X.
Je m'en vais faire une recherche sur le forum.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

caue a dit:
			
		

> Franchement vous êtes des tops les gars.


Si tu voyais ma tête aujourd'hui tu ne dirais pas ça


----------



## JPTK (30 Septembre 2005)

Pour la ram, il te faut ça.


----------

